# Why no thread on Snoway plows?



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

Getting a new 2013 F150 and the only company that claims to have a plow that works on an F150 with electric power steering is Snoway. Anyone have experience with these plows?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Basher will give you all the info you need.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a october 2011 v plow from snoway. The blade works good. Down pressure is great but chews up cutting edges quickly. Have had issues with the ecm for the wireless contoller which is suppose to be a mfg issue not design. I only have 3 months on the new ecm so time will tell. Headlights broke often but they have a new headlight mounting so we will see how that holds up. The stand needs to be tweaked time to time to work right.

The 29r series line up is suppose to be a step up but from my experience and what I've seen on used ones they have their quirks also.

I'm very skeptical about getting another snoway v plow for my new truck. They are priced with Boss/Western but don't have the track record of either. Every plow mfg has weak points though. Dealer support would be need to be great (which I have) to consider the snoway.

In all honesty I'm really thinking about another snowdogg. After they worked the bugs out of my first vx8.5 it has been a solid plow. Good cutting edge wear, quick hydros.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I may have to deal with the issues because I don't think I have any other choices for an F150.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

theres a reason why no one is building a plow for your ford...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=143988

Shoot me an Email SNOWTECH AT BASHERANDSON.COM


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

So Basher, do you sell Sno-Way plows?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

yamahatim;1640088 said:


> So Basher, do you sell Sno-Way plows?


I think he sells them and is married to one!


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

grandview;1640090 said:


> I think he sells them and is married to one!


:laughing:


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

NorthernSvc's;1640052 said:


> theres a reason why no one is building a plow for your ford...


Yep, production can't keep up with the pace of Ford truck sales.


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Ford F-150 Plow Applications*

Ford has a plow prep package on the 2013 F-150 with 6.2L engine and BOSS does offer two models of plows to fit that vehicle. Ford did NOT offer a plow prep package on the 2011-2012 F-150 and there were no plows approved for mounting on those model years. According to Ford, any "approvals" for fitment on the 2011-2012 F-150 were self approvals by individual manufacturers. As was the case with most manufacturers, BOSS followed Ford's recommendations and did not offer a plow for the 2011-2012 model years.

Here is a link to a couple of Ford SVE Bulletins.

(2011-2012 F-150) https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/Q-200R1.pdf

(2013 F-150) https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/Q-214R1.pdf


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

djagusch;1640032 said:


> *In all honesty I'm really thinking about another snowdogg. After they worked the bugs out of my first vx8.5 it has been a solid plow. Good cutting edge wear, quick hydros*.


Going on my third season with my VX95, not a single problem besides a loose hose in the middle of last season - I had a 460 mile route with lots of crappy roads and neglected to check the connections.

Still on original cutting edge too. Love my plow. Thumbs Up


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

plowguy43;1640239 said:


> Going on my third season with my VX95, not a single problem besides a loose hose in the middle of last season - I had a 460 mile route with lots of crappy roads and neglected to check the connections.
> 
> Still on original cutting edge too. Love my plow. Thumbs Up


We're so pleased. So you are recommend this to the OP for his 2011 F-150


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas...ml/Q-214R1.pdf

Wonder if that relocation kit works with their other vehicles? Lots of people with auto temp control complain about how they function with a snow plow mounted. Hear it from F-250/350, Dodge and Chevy guys as well.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

basher;1640252 said:


> We're so pleased. So you are recommend this to the OP for his 2011 F-150


Yes. I recommend this plow for a F150.

This is the internet afterall.


----------

